# für alle die noch auf das ergebnis der fischerprüfugn in bayern warten



## FST (6. März 2011)

ich habe auf einer wegsite die ergebnisse der fischerprüfung bayern 2011 gefunden
http://www.fischerpruefung.net/?n=92:vik:


----------



## FST (6. März 2011)

*AW: für alle die noch auf das ergebnis der fischerprüfugn in bayern warten*

ich hoffe das sie alle die fischerprüfung bestanden haben. Und für alle die sie nicht bestanden haben im Juni ist die Nachholprüfung


----------



## e30Birdy (6. März 2011)

*AW: für alle die noch auf das ergebnis der fischerprüfugn in bayern warten*

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/24426/index.php

steht auch hier seit 12 uhr am gleichen tag!

Jetzt bloss dieses grossen umschlag abwarten =)


----------

